# The Long Road to Fitness Modeling...



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey basically going to be making a journal from next week on-wards... in the goal by Early 2013 to get some photo-shoots done for portfolio. I'm hoping to regain the muscle mass i'm lost over previous months as fall into financial difficulties resulting in not being able to maintain.

*Myself.. *

*
*

Height = 5"10

Weight = 160lb - 71kg odd...

Ideal Weight = 190lb area

Previous weight = 175lb area.

Age = 22

Occuption = Student

Bodytype = Mainly Ectomorph with mesomorph factors.

*Best lifts*

Flat Bench press = 115 for 5

Standard Deadlift = 165 for 4

Standing Military Press = 78.5 for 6

Standard Squat = 120 for 5

Barbell Bent Rows 80 for 5

Barbell Shrugs 110 for 4 (cant remember this one, lost my book lol - but last week was..) - Lost grip.

Few others, i'm sure thats enough to get an idea..

*Current measurements *

NECK = 14.5"

ARMS = 15.5"

CHEST = 39"

SHOULDER WIDTH = 48"

QUADS = 20"

CALVES = 11.5"

FOREARMS = 10.5"

HIPS = 34"

WAIST = 30"

Body fat... at a guess 15-12% Pictures will be coming...

*Supplements I intend to use..*

*
*Myprotein unflavoured standard whey.

Bulkpowders Taurine, Creatine, Glutamine

BCAA powder - use what I've got lying around - not rebuying.

Omega 3 oil tablets.

Standard Multi-Vitamin

Caffeine tablets for pre-workout.

Milk thistle

*My diet...*

The diet will vary slightly more as I haven't counted in things such as mushrooms, sources, main vetetables being brocolli and spinach.



Nutritional Macros.. therefore =

Kcals 4,400

Carbs 325

Fats 110

Protein 204

*Steroid cycle.. & Other drugs..*

*
*

*
*Will be getting back on MT2 - 1ml a week 2-3 Tanning sessions weekly 3-6 minutes.

Cycle..

1-5 DS Danabol @ 30mg , may up dose.

1-15 Prochem Test E 300 @ 600 p/w - Monday / Thursday splits.

1-15 Arimdex 0.5 EOD

15-17 Either 0.5/1mg ED

PCT 17 week >

Nolva 40/20/20/20

Clomid 100/100/50/50

Arimdex 0.5mg EOD???

*Training routine *

*
*

*
*Not 100% sure currently as needs to be properly discussed with my partner on 11/09/2012 but...

Will be along the lines of..

Exercises..

Weight dips / wide grip pull ups / standard pull ups

Deadlifts / Squats / MP / Bench press / Skullcrushers / Close grip bench / Farmers walks / various Db work.

Ab training every other day

HITT 3x a week for 15 minutes each

5 Training days

*NOTES... *

*
*

Any comments welcome..

I'm not planning on using HCG throughout the cycle.

I will be logging my training sessions, posting pictures when possible and notes of how my cycle is going.

Best Regards  !


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Just sorting out my move to new accommodation, prepared myself 6kg worth of chicken breasts cut into 150g servings, pictures of my transfer of meat freezer for lols to come!


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

My meat ready for the month.. 5kg odd of breasts to the right, few kg of bits and bobs to the left.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Taken these with the measurements above, i'm quite ashamed.


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

Looks good, well thought out, how come your not using HCG? was it 16 weeks your cycle?


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

I could have been a model in my younger day...never bothered though lol plus I have a nice scar on side of my mouth which wouldnt go down too well ...but good luck with it.keep us posted i m following your updates if and when you make them.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Looking good mate, fair play.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah like I said, I've lost quite a large amount of my mass in last 2-3 months, over a stone. Just can't wanna keep it simple flecks and yeah i'll be updating daily with information relating to the gear such as strength increases, moody type, libido, hunger and obviously my training logs.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

FIRST PIN: First pin PC test 300. Mate showed me the ropes and injected slowly with 1" into quad.. Initial pain going through skin, found if you go faster more pain so just kept it at a slow rate. Injection was alright so dunno what people are raving about it being so painful etc using test e.

After effects: slight bad in leg / minor stiffness. - DAY2: Pain likely higher and stiffess around knee joint.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*MONDAY - UPPERBACK/BICEPS*

BARBELL BENT ROWS , 20X15 60X8 60X8 60X8 60X7 60X7

DB BENT ROWS, 35X8 35X8 35X8 35X7 35X7

LATPULL-BEHIND 60X12 70X8 75X8 80X6 85X4

CABLE BENT ROPE PULLS 40X12 40X12 40X12 30X12 30X12

BARBELL CURLS 30X8 30X8 30X8 30X8 30X7

DB CURLS 10X12 10X11 10X10 7.5X12

*Notes: *

First proper session in while.. Strength is bit low, pumps and vasacuity as usual are 9/10+ from using L-Taurine

Used scoop of my m8s SuperPump for first time, don't really rate the supplement myself, 6/10


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Will be constructing the proper full routine today and posting the full weeks routine.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*TUESDAY - CHEST/TRICEPS *

Flat barbell bench 60x10 80x6 80x6 80x5

Incline Db Press 30x10 35x7 35x5 35x5

Incline Db Flys 15x10 20x6 20x6 20x6 - 20x6 + 10x20 (brutual SS)

SUPERSET - French Press + Cable bar pushdowns 25x12 + 70x6 (pulley system is ****ed kg wise) 25x12 + 70x6 25x12 + 70x6

15kg Plate overhead full extensions 15x12 15x12 15x12 15x12 15x12


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*BACK*

DEADLIFTS 50X10 50X10 80X6 80X6 100X5 100X5 100X4

LOW ROW MACHINE 60X12 70X6 75X6 80X6 85X5

NOTES.

Realised when putting 100kg on bar, that the Bar is actually bent lol :/ which made it increasly difficult to hold without straps / chalk.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Looking good bro, wicked base to build from as well. Subbed.


----------



## slickcell (Sep 6, 2012)

ashamed of what??!! lol. you already are in great shape mate, but i suppose if you see areas of improvement, then youve every right to push to achieve what you wana. ive been on and off training for years now and the best shape ive ever been in was when i completed a round of P90x STRICTLY AS HELL and only ended up in the sort of shape youre in now! lol

for that reason specifically, im always so tempted to go down the steroid route. But thing holding me back is that im a pharmacy student and drugs tests etc, i really cant! and the girlfriend wouldnt be too happy either! guess il just have to stick out and do it like i am.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Cycle: Update.

Moody is slightly more aggressive.

Gyno since yesterday is occuring I think, nipples are more puffy and sore to touch, upping arim from 0.5 - 1mg EOD.

General vasularity is increased, veins in top chest, shoulders, biceps without even training.

Definitely have Test sickness in the mornings, groggy as **** always, coughing out **** etc, its fine after like 2 hours etc.

Next Week Goals.

+5 TO INCLINE DB PRESS (35 - 40KG)

+10-20 TO DEADLIFT (100 - 120KG)

Increase Squat weight


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Leg Day

Pre-exhaust quads. 4x20 Leg Extension, slow tempo 15kg

Squats (starting low and plan to add 10-20 each week) 6x50 8-10 rep sets

Leg Press 40kg, alternating feet stance close to wide.

Abductor machine 1 4x15

Abductor machine 2 4x15


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Defo i could see you as a f-model


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

MONDAY - BACK / ABS / CARDIO

Wide grip pulls 1x10 1x8 1x6

Olympic Bent Rows 50x8 60x5 80x4 60x6

Seated Machine Rows 50x6 50x6 50x6

Lat pull down behind head 50x8 50x8 50x8 60x8

Bent Db Rows 20x8 20x8 20x8 20x8

Lat pull down behind head 80x5

CARDIO - 10 MINUTES - CROSSTRAINER

Various Ab exercises....

****

NOTES.

Training with 2 mates today, one whose trained with various people such David Titterton, learnt alot about strict form and directly concentrating on muscle groups.

Cardio was cut short by 5 minutes as endurance was beyond gone, running on nothing.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

PICTURES UPDATE ***** 7 DAYS SINCE STARTING.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

done a few shoots now mate, photographers at bodybuilding shows come and ask people, well they do me lol, i went from near middlesbrough to london to do a few shoots and got beans for it, cost me more in petrol, waste of time mate.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Not really fussed m8, always wanted to do a shoot properly and get some paper to show myself I can achieve what I want, same as I was talking today, I don't give a **** about what i'm lifting in gym, I'm not a powerlifter.. dont care about other people honestly, choose your own path. Listening to others views etc only gets you so far, the changing point is yourself putting things into action.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Geonix said:


> Not really fussed m8, always wanted to do a shoot properly and get some paper to show myself I can achieve what I want, same as I was talking today, I don't give a **** about what i'm lifting in gym, I'm not a powerlifter.. dont care about other people honestly, choose your own path. Listening to others views etc only gets you so far, the changing point is yourself putting things into action.


i agree mate but posing for 6/12 hours at a time for shillings is not my thing lol, every time i do a show i seem to get a photographer come up and ask me about photo shoots, i just say im busy with work and stuff now, never again.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

To be fair, I'd be happy with getting a few free supplements, help me on my way, any sort of clothing benefit. Not really fussed about $$ as doubtful it would happen, definitely won't be making a living out of it.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

look in good shape mate, I think we have a similar build proportions wise! good luck with this


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*CHEST* + Calves

Flat bench press 60x10 80x10 100x1

Incline db press 80x5 35x6 35x6

Cable Crosses 4 sets varying from 15-30kg

Flat db flies 14x8 14x8 5x12 5x12 5x12 5x12

Donkey Raises, 3 sets high rep / 30 second max rest.

NOTES.

Partner had little injury so cut his session short so worked more on isolation, was pretty tired also as had sex prior to going to gym.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*DS DANABOL UPDATE. *

Definitely having extra pumps off this, i'm looking maaaassive in the gym, many people already asking me if Im juicing, pumps are 10/10.

Strength gains yet to see any noticeable changes..

Weight gain, went from 74kg to 77kg in 3 days, weight was just over 12 stone yesterday, although was after training so potential more water holding than standard. Definitely feeling fuller from the water gains.


----------



## Dazza84 (May 2, 2012)

good luck mate


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Good luck with this mate, it's a bit daunting alright trying to envisage getting in the sort of shape some of the fitness models are in but it's definitely achievable mate, you're already in better shape than most mate, just stick with it, you can only set your own limits.


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

Subbed to this mate looking good


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

lookin good mate keep up good work


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

LEGS/ABS

Various ab exercises... to start workout off.

LEG EXTENSION 10x20 10x20 10x20 10x20

SQUATS 50x10 50x10 70x8 70x8 50x10 (speed squats)

LEG PRESS, Closefeet 40x20 40x20 40x20 wide 40x20 40x20

LEG EXTENSION 5x20 5x20 5x20 5x20

NOTES**

As usual pre-fatigure leg extensions with 1 second holds are actually raping my quads, barely walk after doing them.

- - - Updated - - -

LEGS/ABS

Various ab exercises... to start workout off.

LEG EXTENSION 10x20 10x20 10x20 10x20

SQUATS 50x10 50x10 70x8 70x8 50x10 (speed squats)

LEG PRESS, Closefeet 40x20 40x20 40x20 wide 40x20 40x20

LEG EXTENSION 5x20 5x20 5x20 5x20

NOTES**

As usual pre-fatigure leg extensions with 1 second holds are actually raping my quads, barely walk after doing them.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*BODYWEIGHT UPDATE*

So think it was 1-2 days ago I said I was over 12 stone, looked at weight again today, i'm 80kg on the dot (before training), so definitely putting on water from the dbol... ALTHOUGH... I did weigh myself at my m8s and was 75kg on them scales, I'm pretty sure I don't have 5kg of food inside me lol


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*BICEPS / FOREARMS + MINOR SHOULDERS - HIGH VOLUME*

Wide Grip Pull Ups 1x13 1x10 1x8

EZ Curls (think bar is 5-7.5kg, so excluding that) Wide grip 20x12 30x8 30x6 / Close grip 30x6 30x6 30x6 / Wide 30x7

Forearm Bar curls (bar = 10kg, excluding) 30x8 30x8 30x8 30x6 30x5/6

Reserve Grip barbell 21s, 2 sets 10kg 2 sets 20kg 1 set 10kg

Front db curls 6x15 6x15 10x15 10x13 10x12

Bench preacher curls 6x10 6x10 - Hammer style, 3 sets of 10kgx10 or something.

Bench bent over db raises, 6x15 10x8 10x6 10x5

MP behind head 10-15kgx20 *x20 *x15, extra wide x20 x20 x12

Plate raises overhead 20kg, 1x8 1x8 1x8 1x6

Finishing somehow to see what I could manage after all that volume....

Wide grip pull ups 1x10 (was like wtf how after) 1x7 1x8

*NOTES***

Forearms royally ****ed, expecting them to be sore as / minor cramps tomorrow.

Really chuffed with that 1st set of wide grips after workout getting 10 with very good form, no swing at all.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*TRICEPS / LIGHT SHOULDERS*

Close Grip Bench Press 2x BAR (20kg) 8x50 8x70 8x82.5kg

Bench EZ Skulls 20x8 20x8 20x8

Side Cable Pulls 10x12 20x8 25x8 15x10

Behind Head MP 30/35 x 12-15 for 3 sets inbetween cables

Close Grip V Pull downs 20x6 30x6 40x5

Reserve Grip wide bar pulls 3 sets 15x10+

Front Plate Raises 20kg plate. 20x8 20x8 20x8 20x8

Close Grip Lat Pulldown.. 80x5 then I think it was 100x4/5 100x4/5 might have been 95kg.

NOTES**

No pre-workout and training solo so was bit werid.., just thrown in the close grip lat pull down at end purely for a bit of ego, see if I could grip the weight as its +25kg my weight, without someone help lift it down.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Subbed. Looking good mate! Similar to my cycle throwing winny in rather than dbol though. Youll easily put some mega size on!


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah my m8 is trying to get me to use Tren Ace 8 weeks prior to finishing lol, might throw some anavar in depending on how things are going etc.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*BACK *

Wide Grip Pull Ups - 1x10 1x14

DB Bent Rows 35x6 40x6 40x6 40x5

Olympic Bent Rows 60x6 60x6 60x6

WIDE Lat Pull Down Behind Head 85x6 100x6 100x5 100x5 (whole stack)

Deadlifts 70x10 90x6 100x6, tried 140 but failed.

NOTES**

Dbol kicked in, strength noticeable more on some exercises.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*CHEST / ABS*

Various AB routine stuff...

3 sets of Wide Grip pulls

Flat bench press BARX12 BARX12 60x10 80x6 100x3

Incline DB Press 35x10 40x6 40x6 40x6

Incline DB Flys 20x6 22.5x6 22.5x6 22.5x6

Flat DB deep flies 10x20 10x20 10x20

Cable Crosses 4 sets low weight, high reps.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Subbed mate, better late than never!


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*SHOULDERS / ABS*

Seated DB Press 30x10 40x3 35x8 35x8

MP Press 60x5

Overhead Plates 15x8 15x8 25x8 25x8

Seated Bent Side Raises 10x12 10x12 10x12 10x12 10x14

Reserve cables (rear delts) 5x20 5x20 5x20

VARIOUS AB STUFF.... + 3 sets of 20kg, 20 reps shrugs each side.

NOTES ** been out 3 times this week including booze, mdma, smoking ****/ganja and lack of water intake.


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

How far along are you with the cycle,you dont post dates or days into cycle,maby i missed it?


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

4th week today m8. 1/10/2012, hopefully get the test effects properly within this week.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

time for rock hard hardons ;D


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Did a BICEP/TRICEP day but can't remember 100% what I did...

- - - Updated - - -

Did a BICEP/TRICEP day but can't remember 100% what I did...


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

you're in great shape already mate. you will make a good fitness model. and dont worry about the face. they can do wonders with photoshop nowadays


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

03.10.2012

Seriously ill, feel better now 04.10.2012 no idea what it was, actually injected myself last night on Wednesday also as thought it may help me through the illness, think it was to do with going out drinking and smoking alot...

Also I can't be ****ed training with my training partner no more as hes over-training and ****es me around waiting etc and training for ego etc.

My routine splits will be as follows from today (04.10.2012)

QUADS+BICEPS+CALVES

CHEST+TRICEPS+ABS

SHOULDERS+TRAPS+CALVES

BACK+HAMS

FOREARMS+CALVES+ABS

2 DAYS OFF A WEEK SO MAY JUST PUT THE REST DAYS WHERE NEEDED. AKA BETWEEN CHEST / SHOULDERS ETC.

I shall also be properly logging my weights/reps in a book again so will be 100% correct and using a stopwatch for recording recovery periods. Majority of rest recovery periods being 1 minute (60 seconds).

DIET: Honestly can say i've been slacking on my diet as I don't seem to be able to eat anywhere near as much as I used to, not sure why.. but its a struggle to start the least.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

04.10.2012

As I'm going out for one of best birthdays and taking mdma.. I shall be taking saturday/sunday and potentialy monday off training.

Todays session (partly ill still strength is low).

*Back/Biceps/Chest*

Ultra Wide Grip Pullups 2 sets of 8

Donkey Raises 4 sets, 20kg

Lat-Pulldown behind head (H) infront (IF) - proper mind muscle concentration espically as I did 100kg last week with strict form. 40x10 40x10 40x10 40x10 40x10

Machine Seated Row light to heavy. 30x12 30x12 30x12 70x5 80x5 95x3 (got to half on 4th then failed) 95x4 (drop set with 30x8).

Incline Reserve Db Rows 12.5x8 12.5x8

Db Deadlifts 80x5 80x5 80x5 80x4

Medium Grip EZ Curls 30+BAR 30x6 30x6 30x6 30x6

Chest Press 120x6 160x3 160x3 120x11

NOTES**

Definitely feeling slightly ill still OR this could be due to not eating much yesterday as my throat was so swollen.

Throwed in minor chest as one of my mates came in.

Gonna do LEGS/Shoulders/Triceps/Forearms tomorrow.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*PICTURES UPDATE 4.10.12*


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Looking good mate!


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

Awsome work mate looking very well, whats you AAS cycle? hows it working on the test 300?


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

07.10.2012

40mg dbol + pc test 300 - GYMJIM.

*QUESTION TO HELP PLEASE...*

I've taken MDMA twice now since on gear.. "The Scenerio" my mate is 4.5 stone heavier than me but is 2 weeks ahead of me on test + not on dbol anymore. Last week I had a damped version of saturday, mdma eyes yet my body is barely feeling the effects after doing 0.5-1 gram lol... I'm sure this has some colleration to using the test, dbol or combination... Anyone give some words on this area??.

*NOTES****

Didn't really eat much on friday, saturday was cheat day... without taking any dbol (give liver day off, not sure if benefits...)


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*08.10.2012*

*
*

*
LEGS/CALVES/ABS*

*
*

LEG EXTENSION * 30-40kg 3 sets of 8-14.

SQUATS * 60x10 80x8 80x8 40x20

LEG PRESS * 120x10 then alternative wide - close feet 40x20 40x20 40x20 40x20

LEG EXTENSION * Did my friends exercise, basically 21s but leg extensions + finishing on 10x20 10x20 (2 second squeeze hold at top).

DONKEY RAISES * 1 set to failure then 10 second rest, repeat and repeat, so 3 sets of maximum failure reps. something along the lines of 20x20 20x20 20x10

STRAIGHT BAR CURLS 15X15 40X10 40X10 15X15 15X8

*NOTES***

Trained with +2 today so rest periods were much longer than usual.

Squats were below parrel, literally touching my ass on the floor...

Calve routine saw on Dorian Yates video so tried it, it's brutual if you actually push to the limits of your body.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*CHEST/TRICEPS/ABS (DOING ABS TOMZ, ABS CLASS). 10.10.2012*

2 Sets of ultra wide grip pullups, 10 reps.

Flat Bench press 60x15 60x15 60x15 60x5

Incline Chest press 70x12 110x10 130x6 130x5

Flat db flies 12x8 12x8 12x8 12x8 (v.light considering I was using 22kg per arm 1/2 week ago, just don't feel like going heavy).

Cable Crosses 10x15 20x15 25x15 35x6 35x4-6

V Bar Pulldown, against wall. 20x20 20x20, standing normally 30x12 40x10

Plate Overhead extensions 25x15 25x15 - dropped to 20 as 20kg plates have gaps for your hands, 20x15 20x15 20x15

Close Grip Bench Press - Was intending to do this but started talking to someone I hadn't seen in months and girlfriend was back when we finished, so called it a day.

*NOTES***

All tricep exercises are performed without my upper arm moving at all off my body and overheads elbows are pinned to my ears.

Gym was busy as hell which was werid and annoying....


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Seems a bit lonely in here mate! I keep checking in btw.

In regards to the reccys, mdma etc, I'd knock it on the head tbh. If your not feeling the effects of it, isnt it kind of pointless?

Also the whole thing is counter productive anyway IMO.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Not been on laptop for few days... to be honest forgot what I trained etc..

*13.10.2012 - CHEST/MINOR TRICEP*

Decline bench BARX12 BARX12 40x12 80x8 80x8

Incline Db Press 30x10 35x8 35x8 35x8

Machine Press 40x15 80x10 120x8 120x8

Cable Crosses 10x20 20x20 30x6+SS 10x20.

V Pulldowns 20x8 40x8 50x6


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*LEGS / CALVES*

Leg Extensions 20x18 20x15 20x12

Squats 60x10 80x8 80x6 80x6 80x6

Abductor machine 1 - 3 sets of 20

Aductor machine 2 - 3 sets of 15

Leg Press, Wide to Close alternative. 60x12 60x12 60x12 60x12

Leg Extension 3 sets of 20 with top squeeze.

Donkey raises 15xF, 10 sec. rest 15xF, same, 15xF.

Finish..


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Good work so far mate, if I were you I'd lay off the reccys until after your cycle, but I am old and boring these days.

Gonna try using a couple of your workout routines, like the look of them.

Keep it up.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> Good work so far mate, if I were you I'd lay off the reccys until after your cycle, but I am old and boring these days.
> 
> Gonna try using a couple of your workout routines, like the look of them.
> 
> Keep it up.


I'm staying clean off all substances other then booze / ciggerates occasionally. Hopefully get back into the swing of things, lacking recently. New gym partner today so see how things goes... posting chest routine later...

15.10.2012


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*15.10.2012 CHEST / ABS / BICEPS* (Monday doing chest big.... mistake soooo busy)

Flat Db Press 20x10 30x10 30x10 30x10 3x10

Incline Plate Machine 110x6 130x6 130x5 130x6

Decline Smith Barx20 40x15 40x12 40x10 20x20

Decline Db Flies 7.5x20 7.5x15 7.5x12 7.5x12

EZ Bar Curls (Not including bar, not sure weight) 35x6 35x6 35x5 35x6

Concentration curls 10x12 10x12 10x12 10x12

Cable Cross Curls 10x20 10x20 10x20 5x15 (2 second hold squeeze at peak).

Various ab exercises, sets of 20, 30 seconds recovery.

NOTES **

30 seconds recovery for abs..

1 minute recovery for everything else.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*17.10.12 BACK/HAMSTRINGS*

Ultra Wide Grip Pullups 10x 10x 6x

Barbell Deadlifts 60x10 80x10 100x8 100x4

Db Rows 35x8 35x8 35x6

Machine Rows 70x6 75x6 80x5 (drop set 30x5)

V Attachment Lat Pulldowns 60x8 60x8 60x8

Straight Leg Deadlifts 40x10 40x10 40x10

Ham Curl 10x15 10x15 10x12 10x12

*NOTES***

Did too little stretching for hamstrings, paid the price following 2 days...

Workout in general was proper one of them days when you can't be ****ed...

Hamstring is without doubt my weakest muscle group in body currently.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*18.10.12 SHOULDERS + CALVES*

Cable Raises 5x20 5x20 (warmup)

Db Press 25x10 30x10 35x6 , missed a set of 35s as my shoulder was hurting - think I no why explained in next post..

MP 50x8 50x8 50x8

Side Raises 7.5x8 7.5x8 7.5x8

Cable Raises 5x10 10x8 10x4 (dropset 5x6)

Incline Reserve Rear Delts 14x6 14x6 14x6

Farmers Walks 35 per hand - 4 lengths.

Calves usual..

20xFailure 10 rest second repeat.. repeat... followed by few minute stretching.

*NOTES***

Shoulders were killing me today although my form is exactly the same as always... worked out why in following post...


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*GEAR UPDATE... *

So I've been running test 300 x 2 week with 40mg dbol... Upon noticing gyno symptons upped the dosage of arimidex to 1mg.. Since then my strength is pretty much the same as it's been since having lost alot of weight few months ago.. ALTHOUGH. last week or week before, I ****ed up which day I took arimidex and didn't take any for 2 days so EO3D.. and felt amazing, strength was unreal although wasn't pushing myself, 25kg plates whilst moving them felt like 15kg..

*JOINTS:... *

I've had sore joints here and there.. but now I properly think and look back, since upping the arimidex to 1mg, once waking and going to bed especially my sore joints actually WRECK... and i'm guessing this is why my shoulders are hurting also as this is only recent upon that change and my form is actually to a decent standard..

*ARIMIDEX + TEST.*.

I've noticed also since the arimidex days are always changing as its not a equal number week.. the days when I take arimidex on the days I pinn test, I don't really feel anything out of the norm in my eyes whereas them 2 days where I didn't use for 2 days and didn't take after pinning.. I actually felt like I was 'the dogs bollox' in / out of the gym, which similar effects whilst on 3 scoops of jack3d.. (haha..  -.

*WHAT AM I CHANGING...*

I took 1mg on 18.10.12, which is Thursday so I will be taking it again on sunday as i'm now going to do EO3D and use 0.5mg . Gonna run the dbol dry as I only have small amount of tablets left, still at 40mg - think i'm on 5th week now but considering my diet is good, don't drink now and take plenty of liver support alongside diet liver support, I personally can't see that being a problem from what I've looked at online.

I'm hoping my joints won't feel so dry and sore after trying this approach espically as I'm taking 6-8 fish oil tablets, 2 with most meals.. anyhow.. (god knows how bad it would be without and eating salmon.)

***PICTURES***

When I last took my pictures on here, that was 3 day periodwhen I felt amazing, strength etc.. think it's quite easy to see from the last one i'm obviously gaining..


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*19.10.12 CHEST / BACK ALTERNATIVE*

Training with mate.. doing 1 exercise of chest (3/4 sets) then to a back exercise (3/4 sets) repeat with different exercises for a total of 9 each muscle group.

Flat Barbell Bench Press 60x10 80x6 100x6 110x4 (1+ with help)

Barbell Olympic Rows 60x6 80x6 80x6

Incline Db Press 40x6 40x6 40x6

Lat pulldown behind head 100x6 100x7 100x6

Flat Db Flies 17.5x6 20x6 25x6

*NOTES***

25kg flies was actually a ****ing killer... slight wrist pain after also.

Mate gave me 2 scoops of "GRENADE" pre workout, didn't really enjoy it tbh, overkill for myself.

We actually missed out 3 sets of back somehow without even realising haha.

*BODY WEIGHT UPDATE: *

Weighed myself mid workout whilst going for a ****, 80-81kg.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*20.10.12 CHEST / BACK ALTERNATIVE 2ND*

Various Wide grip pulls x10 x10 x6

Flat Bench Press 60x15 60x15 60x12 60x15

Incline Plate Machine 60x15 100x12 140x12

Db Deadlifts 40x10 47.5x10 47.5x6 47.5x7

Seated Row 40x15 100x6 100x3 + SS 40x8

Seated Plate Machine 40x10

Barbell Bicep Curl 25x15 25x15

Front db curls 15x8 20x3 20x3

*NOTES***

Workout in under 35 minutes.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*21.10.2012 QUADS / CALVES*

Squats Bar x15 x15 50x10 50x10 70x10 90x6 90x6 50x10 50x10

Leg Press 130x6 130x6 90x8 90x8

Aductor machine 1 40x15 60x15 70x8 70x8

Aductor machine 2 40x10-15 / ** / ** / **

Leg Extension 10x20 (3 second hold at peak rep) 40x8 60x8 70x6 70x6

Calve Raise Machine 20x15 40x15 55x6 55x6 40x6 20xF (around 10)

*NOTES***

Seriously never trust my legs as i triple fractured near knee years ago, don't really like pushing the limits..

On a funny note - some guys doing 100kg squats not to parrell yet wack over 250kg + on the leg press, felt like going over and just saying "why do you squat 100 yet 2.5x on leg press... lolololol..." amazing watching peoples technique sometimes.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Ye people's form is so bad at my gym. I'm not strong by any means but I focus on form makes me cringe!


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*22.10.2012 - DAY OFF *


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*23.10.12 Triceps/Forearms/Calves*

Close Grip Bench 60x10 90x8 90x8 (no spotter think I could have done 95-100) should be 6 reps but all guys in gym looked like donkeys to spot.

French Press Bar+20kg x8 x8 x8

Skullcrushers Bar+20kg x8 x8 x8

V Pushdowns 40x6 50x6 30x6 40x6

Plate Overhead Extensions 25x8 25x10 25x12 25x12 (last rep was bit ****ty)

Db Hammer Curls 20x8 20x8 20x8

Ez Reserve Curls BAR+20 x8 x8 x8

Plate Hammer Curls 10x8 10x8 10x8

EZ Reserve 21s.. Think I tried 20 or 25 for 1st set and proper struggled, 2/3rd at 15kg - still struggled on the upper movement as gripped is so difficult with thumb-less grip.

Preacher Hammers 7.5x12 7.5x12 7.5x15

Calf Raises 20x15 40x8 40x8 40x8 20xF (around 12) - 30 seconds rest max.

*NOTES *

Quite large volume espically for forearms, never used to properly train them so hopefully blast some stimulation straight in, espically as think my test-e is full swing now since 20.10.12..

Going to try 100-105kg close bench next week.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Bit of banter for my facebook gym group, taken on 22:10:12 - DAY OFF, in late evening.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*24.10.12* Shoulders

Seated Db Press 25x12 35x6 40x5 40x5

Seated Bent Side Raises 10x12 10x12 5x12 5x12

Military Press Behind Head 40x12 40x12 40x10

Cable Laterial Raises 5x20 5x20 5x19/Right/14Left

Reserve Cables 5x20 5x20

*NOTES***

Pretty tired today prior to training, nearly stacked it off.. new PR 40kg db press.

Definitely have done some minor injury to my left shoulder, think it was something on cable raises..


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*24.10.12* Shoulders

Seated Db Press 25x12 35x6 40x5 40x5

Seated Bent Side Raises 10x12 10x12 5x12 5x12

Military Press Behind Head 40x12 40x12 40x10

Cable Laterial Raises 5x20 5x20 5x19/Right/14Left

Reserve Cables 5x20 5x20

*NOTES***

Pretty tired today prior to training, nearly stacked it off.. new PR 40kg db press.

Definitely have done some minor injury to my left shoulder, think it was something on cable raises..


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*25.10.2012 CARDIO / HAMSTRINGS*

Believe it or not this is the first time I've actually set foot on a cardio machine in the gym for over 24 months.. lol.

20 minutes with slight incline and decent resistance on CROSSTRAINER - I don't hold the arm lever things.

Reserve Hamstring Curls 5x10 5x6 10x6 15x6 20x6 30x6 5x10

Stiff Leg Deadlift 30x5-10 for 4 sets.

*NOTES*

Struggling with hamstrings as mine are so tight, so I'm proper cautious about stretching too far although I do stretchs in-between sets.

Not gonna lye, done literally **** all hamstring training.. ever.

Got to gym round 6ish, breakfast was at 8.30 and had nothing to eat whole day -FRIED....


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*26.10.2012 - CHEST / BACK*

Doing chest/back tonight hoping to to hit these lifts...

*+5kg to incline so 45kg for 5-6

*+5kg to flat bench so 115kg for 3/4

+2.5kg to db flyes so 27.5kg for 6.

All chest goals..

Be interesting to see how workout plays out as last week I had 2 scoops of GRENADE PRE-WORKOUT. This week I won't.

*UPDATE*

Training partner has gone to hospital as I found out after why he didn't meet me.. anyhow just casual session..

Deadlifts 60x10 100x6 100x2 (barbell is seriously bent and was making me rage as ****ing my grip.. so stopped)

Behind Head Lat Pull down 80x6 100x6 100x6 100x6

Incline Chest Press 80x6 80x6 110x6 130x6 140x5

Olympic Bar Rows 60x6 60x6 60x6 60x6

Flat Bench Press 60x10 100x6

Machine Row 60x6 80x6 90x6 100x5 100x5 + SS 30KG

Various Cable Crosses 15-40kg per hand + 3-5 sets

Rope Bent over pulls 60x6 80x6 100x5 90x6

Finisher (FINISH HIM... mortal combat LOL).. DB DEADLIFTS..

45kg x 6 45kg x 6 45kg x 6 45kg x 8

*NOTES***

*
*

Pretty standard session.. people constantly talking to me when I don't wanna be asked things.. diet.. how many years training.. :/

Dunno why but since I had that amazing session with mate other week, just ain't the same without the 'competition' element to lifting.

*GEAR UPDATE*

Noticeably getting few spots around shoulders area, ALTHOUGH.. I can never be ****d to shower straight after gym no more so might be why...


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Looking good bro #nohomo.

How's the shoulder soreness now?


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

empzb said:


> Looking good bro #nohomo.
> 
> How's the shoulder soreness now?


Hey.. tbh considering my diet isn't anywhere near as good as I stated on 1st page.. Results would be much better otherwise, i'm not hitting even my total macros yet alone having set meals everyday which makes me question some people on this forum as how they aren't getting silly results as they're doing so much more steroids than myself. Hopefully going to get a tape measure to get some updates on my muscle size in-comparison to starting, although I don't think this will be truthful as I would say holding 1-2kg extra water.

The shoulder problem wasn't soreness, it's pain... completely different thing. It completely disappeared the following day after sleep.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*30.10.2012 CHEST/BACK*

Lat pull down wide behind head 70x12 100x6 100x6 70x12 (in front)

Incline Db Press 35x6 40x6 45x6 47.5x4+1 assisted.

Bent Barbell Rows, - various grips and tight / wide arms. 60x10 60x10 60x10 60x10 60x10

Incline Chest Press 120x8 150x6 170x3 150x6

Seated Machine Rows 90x6 100x6 100x5 100x4 + superset 35x10

Flat Db Flies 20x12 20x12 20x10

NOTES**

Definitely getting stronger each session, 40s were easy.. probs could have done 50kgs if I went from 40s instead of doing 40,45,47.5.

BODYWEIGHT UPDATE.. 78.5kg after dropping 1-2.5kg roughly of water from dbol..

Stopping using Arimidex entirely until any gyno symptoms arise.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

NEW Personal Lifts

47.5kg incline db press

170kg incline plate press


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

nicely done mate, following, any pics? or too early yet?


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Gotista said:


> nicely done mate, following, any pics? or too early yet?


Hey, theres a few pictures from 2-3 weeks ago previous thread page. Most Likely be getting some updated pictures starting next week. I would have pictures every week If I had a good phone lol, always have to borrow my mates. :/


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

DAYS OFF... (01.11.12 - 02.11.12)


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

Good log mate; looks like your lifts have improved a lot.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*03.11.2012 BICEPS/TRICEPS *

Training with flat mate of mine, so intensity was bit longer and not fully into workout..

Wide Grip pulls 2 sets of 8

Tricep dips 2 sets of 8

Close Grip Bench press 50x10 90x6 100x6

EZ Bicep Curls 47.5x8 47.6x6 47.5x5 27.5x12

Plate Overhead extensions 25x15 25x20 25x20 25x12 25x10 (low rest time)

Seated Hammer curls 20x8 25x6 25x5 25x6

Wide Rope Pulls (some exercise I made myself so no name lol) 20x8 25x6 30x6

Standard Rope extensions 20x20 20x11*Dropset to 10x9 20x20 (took more rest this set) - latic acid proper killing me lol.

Seated Barbell Preachers, 2 second top squeeze. 20x8 35x6 35x6 35x5

10-15 minutes various Ab Routine..

*NOTES***

Just got back from London where I literally ate max 1,000 kcals / god knows what protein so feeling a bit weak...

I've completely dropped the "Arimidex" now and believe my strength gains to be much faster and joints aren't as sore now estrogen is higher.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*NEW Personal lifts..*

100kg x 6 close grip bench (triceps...)

47.5kg x 8 EZ Bicep Curl (biceps...)

I'm pretty sure this is new lift score as It was at end of my workout..

35kg x 6 barbell preacher (biceps...)


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*Strength Goals for 2 weeks time...*

chest..

Bench Press 120kg x 3-6

Incline Db Press 50kg x 3-6

Flat Db Flies 27.5kg x 3-6

Back....

Db Deadlifts 50kg x 10

Properly get into my deadlifts, 160x anything. (I typically get raged as all bars are bent and always slip - getting some chalk..)

Olympic Bent Rows 90kg x 3-6

Start doing weighted wide grips..

Legs...

Squat 100 x anything - might not even bother doing heavy squats as i'm noticing more and more problems near where I've broken my leg in past.. (call me a pussy but I don't want to injury myself and lose everything...)

+40kg to Leg Press

+10kg to all Abductor machines

+10kg to Reserve Hamstring curl.

Shoulders....

Seated db Shoulder Press 45kg x 4-6

Farmers walks 40-45kg

Arms

Barbell curls 50kg x 6

Close Grip Bench 110kg x 5

Hammer Curls 30kg x 5

Not really bothered if don't hit any of my goals, not a powerlifter.. and don't mind being the person who trys and fails first time


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*DIET UPDATE*

Last 2 weeks my diet has gone down the pan.. eating fast food, not hitting protein / carb macros. Definately have added 1-3% body fat on, noticeable on chest and lower torso, although my arms are still shredded.. haha.

Setting myself goal to not eat any ****ty food till Christmas day now, need to get the urge for takeaways out, especially as it's hindering my gains


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*DIET UPDATE*

Last 2 weeks my diet has gone down the pan.. eating fast food, not hitting protein / carb macros. Definately have added 1-3% body fat on, noticeable on chest and lower torso, although my arms are still shredded.. haha.

Setting myself goal to not eat any ****ty food till Christmas day now, need to get the urge for takeaways out, especially as it's hindering my gains


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Geonix said:


> need to get the urge for takeaways out, especially *as it's hindering my gains*


There's a good enough reason


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*06.11.2012 CHEST/BACK*

NO training partner once again.. (****ing bellend m8).

Ultra Wide Pull Ups 1x8 1x6 1x6

Flat Bench Press 60x10 90x6 100x6

Bench Bent Db Rows 40x6 45x6 50x6 (5 for left) 50x5 (3/4 for left).

Incline Db Press 40x7 40x6 40x4 (disappointing as I did 47.5 last week, something differently gone wrong, diet .. sleep whatever.)

Lat Pull Down , Behind head 100x5 100x5 Infront 70x8 80x6

Cable Cross Overs 15x10 30x6 40x6 , low then high superset movement 15x15 / 10 15x15 / 8

DeadLifts 60x6 60x6 100x5 100x2 (grip but then... liquid chalk) 100x8 100x8 lol .....

Db Deadlifts 90x6 90x6 90x6 90x3

*NOTES***

Bought some liquid chalk as I was very impressed with the difference.

New PR 50kg db row.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*07.11.2012 BACK / CARDIO*

3 sets of Ultra Wide Pulls 6-8

T Bar Rows 60x12 80x12 90x8 90x8

Db Rows 30x8 30x8 30x8 30x8

Low Rope Pulls 40-80kg (machine isn't realistic weight) 15-6 range. 4 sets

Olympic Bent Rows, Tight to chest, underhand grip. 40x15 40x15 40x15 40x15

Back Machine, static hold whilst partner does his set then straight back on. 30x15 40x15 45x15 30x15 40x15

10 Minutes + 2 min CD crosstrainer.

NOTES**

Pretty good workout...


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*08.11.2012 SHOULDERS / CARDIO*

Military Press BAR x 15 x 15 50x10 50x10

Db Press 30x8 30x8 30x8 30x6

Clean and Jerk 40x15 40x15 40x15 40x12?

Seated Bent raises 5x12 5x15 5x20

Some exercise m8 showed me, side raises then to centre and full extension and back down. 5x15 5x15 2.5x15 2.5x15

Db Shrugs 45x8 45x8 45x8

CROSSTRAINER 15+2 CD MINUTES, HIGH INCLINE.

NOTES**

Dunno why but I seriously cant be ****ed with heavy weights no more lol? serious mood changes in last 1-2 week, back on the arimidex to 0.5 today and will continue for EOD see if it's something to do with high estrogen or anything. Was pushing 40s last week or before with ease.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*09.11.2012 LEGS + BRIEF DEADLIFTS *

Standard Squat BAR X 15 x 15 60x10 80x10 100x6 110x5

Lying Leg Press, Wide then Close stance 60x20 60x20 60x20 60x20 60x20 60x20 60x20 60x20

Reserve Hamstring Curl, can't remember the weight. *x15 x15 x12 x15 x20

Smith Machine 3 Superset, 1 Leg Lunges then close stance squat and wide squat. BAR (20kg) 2 sets of 12-15 each part. - death came to mind after the 2nd.

DEADLIFTS. 60x10 60x10 100x5 120x4 150x1

NOTES**

Liquid Chalk, much eaiser to grip bars, espically deadlifts, grip is out the window now as doesn't matter.

Tried WARRIOR RAGE, pre-workout. Didn't really get much out of this.. will see how it is tomorrow in training.

Made my training partner sick after finishing, which was quite ammusing.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*10.11.2012 CHEST / ABS*

Flat Bench Press BAR x 12 x 12 70x10 90x6 100x9+1 assist.

Cross-over flies 20x10 30x10 35x8 40x5 35x8

Incline Chest Plate Machine 120x6 120x6 160x3

Various other light weight exercises, cba to list...

15 Minutes doing abs.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*11.11.2012 BACK / CARDIO*

Various Wide Grip Pulls 4 sets

Deadlifts 60x10 60x10 100x10 120x10 140x3

Machine Rows 70x8 80x8 85x8 85x8

Behind Head Lat Pulldown 100x5 100x5 100x5 Infront 70x10 40x10 (thinking more mind to muscle etc) 40x10

Bent Db Rows 40x8 40x8 40x8

Bent Bar Rows 40x8 40x8 40x8 40x8 40x8

Back Machine 3 sets.

CARDIO - 15 MINUTES CROSSTRAINER


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*PICTURE UPDATE...*


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

in good shape mate!


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Geonix said:


> *PICTURE UPDATE...*
> 
> View attachment 100588
> View attachment 100589


Looking awesome lad (no ****)

Reminds me I gotta stop eating sh1t ...


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

I eat ****, diet isn't even that strict currently, it's definitely no were near as good as I stated on 1st page.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Excellent work mate, looking in good shape.

Your body shape is similar to mine, minus a heap of fat :lol:

I find it difficult to get lats growing, do you?


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Excellent work mate, looking in good shape.
> 
> Your body shape is similar to mine, minus a heap of fat :lol:
> 
> I find it difficult to get lats growing, do you?


Hi, haha  time will tell then! and I wouldn't say I struggle with my lats, deadlifts + wide grip pulls + db rows are the true building blocks for lats in my eyes. Tbh I'm more concerned about having all my muscle in proportion then just stacking on as much muscle as possible.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Geonix said:


> Hi, haha  time will tell then! and I wouldn't say I struggle with my lats, deadlifts + wide grip pulls + db rows are the true building blocks for lats in my eyes. Tbh I'm more concerned about having all my muscle in proportion then just stacking on as much muscle as possible.


Well your definitley going about it in the right way mate, massive changes from the starting pics!


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Well your definitley going about it in the right way mate, massive changes from the starting pics!


You have to bear in mind though, I hadn't trained for a while and recovering from losing about a stone, was 10 stone about 4-6 weeks prior to them pictures. My old avatar was before I lost muscle.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*13.11.2012 QUADS/CALVES*

Squat Machine 50x10 50x10

Squat BAR x 15 60x10 100x8 100x6

Leg Extension 45x6 65x6 70x6 75x6 80x6

Lying Leg Press, Wide to Close 80x20 (w) 90x20 © 90x20 (w) 90x20 © 110x20 (w) then 10 (w) then ©. so total 110x20 split 10s.

Donkey Raises 40xF + 10 second rest 40xF + 10 second rest 40xF . Repeat again after mate finishes, 20xF etc...

*NOTES***

Body-Weight update, since my last pictures, what 2-3 days ago, started using creatine again, put on 2-3kg of water. 83.5kg on the dot.

Definately can see it straight away, as i'm not looking particularly shredded no more.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello,

Update...

So gym has taken a back foot for about last 5-6 days, been very busy. Was going to post think the 2 workouts I did but didn't, managed to start training with someone who won I think it was some Junior Bodybuilding title (hes 20), good to train with someone whose clued up more than most...

Getting back on it now...


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*21.11.2012 CHEST *

Flat Bench Press BAR x 2 sets 15 reps 60x8 60x6 100x8 110x7/8 (gonna try 120 next session)

Cable Crosses 20x10 20x10 80x6 80x6 20x10

Db Flies 15x6 27.5x5 (I actually picked these up think they were 22.5s LOL) 27.5x6/7

Chest Plate Incline Machine 3 sets of around 50-75kg a side.

Cable upward crosses 10x12 10x12 20x10 20x10 10x12.

*NOTES

Did find starting with quite a few warmup sets, helping the overall picture in workout..


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

I know you quit on the forearm training but there's a routine from ABCBodybuilding that is pretty remarkable in making your forearms look big for future reference anyways.

Looking good by the way keep it up.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Bish83 said:


> I know you quit on the forearm training but there's a routine from ABCBodybuilding that is pretty remarkable in making your forearms look big for future reference anyways.
> 
> Looking good by the way keep it up.


Who says I have quit forearm training?  I'll have a look at it myself now. Last time I trained forearms can smashing out 25kg strict hammer curls, so I can't be that bad strength wise in the forearm department and thanks, hopefully get some photoshoot done within next 3 weeks.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Bish83 said:


> I know you quit on the forearm training but there's a routine from ABCBodybuilding that is pretty remarkable in making your forearms look big for future reference anyways.
> 
> Looking good by the way keep it up.


By the looks of it, if it was the 8 week forearm routine I seen, it's mainly all my bicep exercises just with reserve grip. I'll post my next arm session with my forearm stats etc. Thanks.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*21.11.2012 BACK *

Going later on hoping to hit these targets..

*deadlift 170kg for 1

*db row 50kg for 5+ each arm.

*attempt to use wide grip - weighted pulls - never done these before..


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

Looking in good shape man... Good luck with the back training


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

strong lifts Geonix mate


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

21.11.2012 - BACK / MINOR ARMS..

Wide Grip Pulls Ups, 15kg on belt , 2 sets of 8.

Deadlifts 60x10 60x10 100x8 130x8 140x5 150x5 160x1 (not fatigured just going for 1rmaxs now( 170x1, attempted 180x1 but felt dodgy so stopped, A.KA - FAILURE 

Db Rows 40x6 50x6 50x5

Lat pull down behind head 100x6 100x6 100x6 , infront 40x20

Seated Row 40x8 40x8 40x8 40x8 (low rest, easy weight with concentration squeezes)

Bent Rope Pulls 40x8 40x8 80x6 100x5

Olympic Bar-Rows 60x6 80x6

Barbell Curls 40+BAR (Think it's 10kg) so 50x5 50x50 50x5 50x5

Db Hammers 20x6 27.5x6 27.5x6

Few minor low weight exercises

*NOTES***

Some serious volume going on here... to mix it up a bit.!

managed to hit my set targets which were, 170kg+ deadlift and 5 reps minimum 50kg rows, 15kg weighted wide grips.


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

post 92 made me think you quit doing the forearms; well i always considered grip part of forearm work anyways. I digress i misinterpreted the post nvm.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah, that is true.. I used to have solid grip but since I lost my weight it never seems to have recovered fully, I put it down to me not doing farmers walks anymore so much, insane forearm grip of rocking them twice a week.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*22.11.2012 CHEST (AGAIN) + CARDIO*

Gonna be training with my flat mate and thats why I'm doing chest..

Goals

*Attempt 50kg db inclines.. OR attempt 115kg flat bench press.. (one of these will be starting exercise).

*man up and do 25 minutes crosstrainer after weights, will be having a standard whey shake, glutamine and added bcaas and 5 minute break inbetween though.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*22.11.2012 PINNING*

Pinned My delt for first time, needle wasn't bad at all, injecting the oils was quite werid and slightly painful but WOW is delt sore / very painful now already after 20 minutes.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*22.11.2012 CHEST / CARDIO*

Goals **

Didn't actually attempt any of my goals but 100% can do 50s fresh workout as I managed 45s with easy after 5 sets of bench.

Flat barbell press 20x15 20x15 70x10 110x6 70x15

Incline db press 35x12 45x8 45x8

Incline Chest Press 4 sets of 40x10 - instantly back on when partner finishes. (easy weight for me just cba to add plate etc lol) he was gas'ed.

Db Flies 4 sets of 10, same as previous instantly on when partner finishes.

Cable Crosses 15x10 25x10 35x10 40x6 10x20

Protein shake then...

NOTES**

Strength was v.good considering i'm not hitting my total protein by a mile and trained chest on tuesday this week, 20.11.2012.

15 minutes Crosstrainer


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Got my portfolio shoot organised for 16th December this year, so will be posting tomorrow or very soon whats going on in terms of diet, cardio, training and other factors. I'm doing it a week after I finish university as I don't feel I would be able to fully commit myself in the final preparation week.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*23.11.2012 BACK *

5 sets of lightweight lat pull down, high reps for warmup

Deadlifts 100x10 120x8 140x8 170x1 180x0 (failed again).

Seated Rows 60x8 70x8 75x8 80x8

T Bar Rows 40x8 60x8 60x8

Lying down barbell rows, 10-20kg x 10 x 10 slow tempo then x 10 with 10 additional reps, speed reps for 2 sets.

*NOTES***

Pretty standard workout, still can't get the 180kg deadlift off the floor.. grr..

Tomorrow (23.11.2012) will be rest, as i'm going out to get smashed.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*25.11.2012 - QUADS*

Leg extension 10x100 10x100 10x74 (was ment to hit 150 lol)

Leg Press 80x20 130x20 , tirple drop set with 10 reps a set, weight reduced each 10 reps.

Squats 60x20 60x20 60x20


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*JOURNAL UPDATE:*

Few things, ...

Can't really be ****d to keep continuing to list my workouts etc due to ... i'm not attempting to lift heavy weights as i'm preping and for my first proper Fitness Portfolio Shoot.

Doesn't seem to be much activity within my threads so..

I'm adding 50mg Winny to my compounds for the shoot and value my joint health more than my ego of how much I can lift over X Y Z's head and do a helicopter backflip.

I shall be though...

In Mid December posting my portfolio picture results of hard dieting and so forward.

Listing my current diet as of today and a 7 day PRESHOOT now... and notes on what i'm being told to do / not do towards my shoot to keep my muscle.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*DIET PLAN:*

Black coffee (1tsp) + 2 proplus + 4,000 Vitamin C before a FASTED session of skipping.

*Breakfast* 5 Egg whites , 1 full egg, 50g oats in water. + 30 minutes later a 40g whey protein shake + 5g bcaa + 5g glutamine

Standard Meal: 250g white potatoe, 150g chicken breast, handful of brocolli 1-4 times daily

Before Training: 150g White rice, 150g Chicken breast

After training: Standard Shake.

150g Chicken Breast, handful of brocolli

Repeat if possible.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*7 DAYS PRIOR TO SHOOT.*

*
*

*
NOTES*

Stop training Legs 14 days in-advance of the shoot date - this apparently reduces the amount of water your legs will hold and provide solid definition of the muscle linings.

Sunbeds to be used 1-2 minutes each day to thin the skin and provide a nice golden tan

4,000 Vit C, black coffee, proplus's each morning..

BCAAs to be taken alot to help preserve muscle as i'll be carb depleted and am already very lean.

*DAY 1: *

TOTAL WATER INTAKE - 8 LITRES

Standard morning = Black coffee + 2 proplus + 4,000 Vitamin C + fasted cardio

Breakfast = 150g chicken breast + handful of brocolli + shake 30 mins later

Lunch = 150g chicken breast + handful of brocolli

Pre-training = 150g Chicken breast + 100g White potatoe + handful of broccoli (the potatoe is purely for energy for the workout)

Post-training = Standard Shake

Dinner = 150g Chicken Breast + handful of brocolli

Evening meal if possible = 150g Chicken Breast + handful of brocolli.

*DAY 2: *

Everything exactly the same as DAY 1, including the TOTAL WATER..

*DAY 3: *

*EVERYTHING IS SAME OTHERTHAN - TOTAL WATER BEING HALF (4 LITRES) *

*DAY 4: *

EVERYTHING SAME AS DAY 3: SO AGAIN 4 LITRES..

*DAY 5: *

EVERYTHING THE SAME OTHER THAN: 2 LITRES OF WATER AND 250G sweet Potatoe added to every meal (breakfast is replaced with the standard a meal chicken, potatoe but no brocolli.

*DAY 6:*

TOTAL WATER INTAKE : 0 LITRES INTAKE. + 500ML BLACKCOFEE (4TSP) in morning.

ALL MEALS SAME AS DAY 5: so basically 250g sweet potatoe, 150g chicken each meal.

*DAY 7: (the shoot do)*

NO CARDIO:

Get up @ 4.00 am (shoot is at 11.00am)

Breakfast is 2 fried eggs + 1tsp of olive oil + protein shake.

"SLIP" water every 10-20 minutes 5 hours prior to the shoot..

2 Hours after breakfast 150g Chicken Breast, 150g White Rice.

1 Hour before shoot, eat 2 full mars bars.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*Some NEW personal best lifts update...*

All at 80kg bodyweight.

1X180kg deadlift

1x80kg military press


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

*NEW LIFTS.*

Barbell Bench Press 120kgx4

Db Incline 50kg x 6 (after the above)


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

CURRENT PICTURES UPDATE: 4TH DAY, after 3 Days 0-25g carbs + cardio morning sessions. After having my first 2 carb meals...

*dunno why the pictures aren't showing... hmm...


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Right as I don't update much here anymore I'm doing a FACEBOOK Fitness Page, if anyone would like to follow me. it's "Nick Duffy Fitness" It has updated pictures of me from a few weeks ago, new lifts etc, videos which I find useful, diet protocols I run and any preparation training/diet/water protocols for anything, such as I'll be doing a carb deplete / load for 7 days when getting back after NYE, will be daily pictures etc, diet updates etc.

Thanks!


----------



## JakeC (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey new to this and just browsing and see this thread! You have done a great job man, just checked your facebook page as well and you look sick (no ****).. pretty much exactly what I am aiming for!

Good Job!


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey, thank you.. yeah i'm happy with the progress i've made given the illnesses, boozing majority of time and other aspects  !


----------

